# single stage - paddles won't spin



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

I picked a snowblower out of the trash. I think it is a Dynamark, but not sure since the decals are missing.

The snowblower wouldn't run. So I cleaned the carb, replaced the spark plug etc. I got the engine to run fine. 

However, the paddles won't turn, and I'm not sure why. The belt appears to be in good condition, and attached to the engine pulley properly. However, I saw this spring, and am not sure where to attach it, or what it is for. I assume this has something to do with the paddles not spinning.

Can anyone tell me where to attach this spring, and if this is the likely issue? 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The part that broke should keep the pulley loose from the belt and the cable should pull the pulley down to apply tension and spin the impeller.
You need to pull off that belt cover and post some photos.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Different manufacturers will do it slightly different.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

here is a pic with the belt cover removed. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a Craftsman 3/20 built by Murray that looks almost identical. I forget exactly how it is routed, but I know there is a spring on the end of the end of the bailer cable to tension the belt without over tightening it when you engage it and then another return spring that pulls the idler closed on the belt and acts as a brake. Not sure which spring that is and you will need to remove the belt cover to see. Worst case you could probably drill a hole there and then either loop the spring through the hole or put a bolt through it and bolt the spring down and make it always on. Maybe you could also just tie it to the control cable somehow.

Seeing your new picture, I think nothing is actually broke with the spring. I think that second hole is for the barrel connector on the tension cable/handle.

As for your last question, yes that is the issue. That spring and however it is suppose to be connected is responsible for making the belt tight. Your paddles are not turning currently because the belt has too much slack.

I used mine this winter and it worked well for snow as deep as the intake and I was fairly impressed with it. The only issue was I was getting snow/ice freezing under the cover and eventually the chunks got big enough to interfere with the governor linkage so it started bogging down. Worked great again after I took it apart and knocked all the ice out.


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thanks guys.

I was able to connect the spring to the frame securing it with a bolt and nut. Works perfect now. 

Should fetch $50.00 on Craigslist. Have a great day!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's all well and good for you but I think you could spring for a round of drinks for your helpers (Shryp and I) :icon_whistling:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> That's all well and good for you but I think you could spring for a round of drinks for your helpers (Shryp and I) :icon_whistling:


Barkeep! A round of A&W rootbeer for my friends.:signlol:


----------



## Relli1130 (Jan 23, 2014)

haha . I wish I could buy you all a round. This forum is fantastic. I like to tinker on snow blowers, mowers etc. Just a way to make a few extra bucks and learn about small engines. Thanks for replying to my post!


----------

